# Benadryl (childrens)



## Puddles Mom

Puddles has been rubbing his eyes and rolling on the floor the past few days. His hair around the eyes has also been much wetter.

I have been reading post about allergies and some have talked about Benadryl. 

I called my vet today and they suggested giving him childrens benadryl, the lowest dosage. I was surprised that they didn't want to see him. Is this normal?

I just gave him a little less than a teaspoon and hubby is very upset with me. Said I was going to make him sick. Now I am feeling guilty. 

I have also put his hair up in a topknot style, trying to keep it clear of his eyes. Now hubby said I am going to damage the hair. I didn't even use a rubber band, its the little stretchie things little girls use. 

Any one have suggestings what more I can do to help with the eye watering and him rubbing his eyes. 

No way do I want to see my baby suffering, thought I was helping him.

Concern Mom.....







Over protective Dad.....


----------



## Lilly521

I dont really know much about that much just wondering are you sure your vet didnt mean with the childrens benadryl to give the little chewable tablets because i just cant imagine trying to get a dog to take liquide meds


----------



## Puddles Mom

They didn't say which one, just said childrens.

Puddles just licked it right out of the spoon. It was bubble gum favored.


----------



## Mystify79

Tuffy has allergies and the vet I take him to gave him a prescription for it, but also said that children's benedryl works too.. I kinda was like, if benedryl works, why are you giving me a prescription and she said that since his allergies were so bad when I took him in that the prescription would work a lot faster but in the future I could do children's benedryl, although they didn't tell me what dosage size. Luckily Tuffy hasn't had any allergy issues lately so I guess if he does I'll call to check on the dosage. If you are really concerned, I'd insist on the vet seeing him and giving you an prescription for him. Good luck to you and Puddles


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Hey Puddle's mommy. Don't feel guilty! There are other people who have used benadryl on there pup. You need to top knot them if their hair is too long esp. when they have eye issues! If your husband still complains, you can suggest cutting your baby's hair. Cloud use to have terrible TERRIBLE tear staining (it stopped now...miracle!). I got his hair cut short as possible! 

Just a little suggestion. Clean and clear her face of hair before you give her the benadryl. That way you can see if it's working or not. If it stays clean, it's working. If not,







. 

I didn't think that the wettness around their eyes was a sign of allergies. I'm missing EVERY sign of allergies. hehe.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Lexi has allergies also. The vet told me to give her 1/2 a tablet of Children's Benadryl. I have the grape flavored chewable ones. It helps a lot. I only give it to her if I see her chewing on her feet (her only real symptom). I think the vet told me I could giver her up to 3 halves a day.







Don't remember for sure. I started with just a half of one to see how it went. I didn't give her another for a day or so after that. The most I give her now is 2 halves a day, with at least 6 hours between halves.

I have heard that half a tablet can knock some dogs out for hours. Not Lexi! She did seem a little bit more tired but she was still ready to play and walk around outside. 

I think the pills might be easier to give then the liquid. If you have never given a dog a a pill before and need to know how let me know and I can try to explain it.


----------



## doctorcathy

i find that if you tell them that you think "its allergies", then they'll say that you're right. i'm guessing that vets pretty much think that parents will know whats wrong with their babies. 

and the childrens benedryl---totally fine. we give that to gruffi when he has allergies.







tell your husband to relax!!!


----------



## pico's parent

My vet said 1/4 tsp of Children's Benadryl for Pico at 4.5 lbs. every 12 hours. It doesn't make him sleepy.

Also, my groomer who is also a breeder, said she and her Maltese breeder friend use eyedrops formulated for allergies when her babies start tearing. Since Pico doesn't tear all the time I am going to try this next time he does. He tends to get fungal infections so anything I can do to keep him from tearing is a plus.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Oh, I guess i should mention Lexi is 6.6 lbs.


----------



## princessmolly

Molly had a problem with some itching when she was only about 10 weeks old and the vet checked her and said it could be allergies and recommended trying Children's Benedryl. She said to give her 1/2 dose twice daily which was a 1/2 tsp. and I used a baby medicine dropper to give it to her. It worked and she was fine. 

No problem with topknots either.


----------

